# Ersatzteile für Tastatur von Dell Vostro 3500 - woher?



## Pizzatoni (23. April 2011)

*Ersatzteile für Tastatur von Dell Vostro 3500 - woher?*

Guten Abend,

vor kurzem hat meine Katze ein paar Tasten meines Dell Vostro 3500 herausgerissen, als sie auf den Notebook gehüpft und abgerutscht war. Jetzt habe ich schon wieder alle Tasten wieder eingebaut bis auf die ALTGr-Taste, da bei dieser zwei kleine Zapfen von der Halterungsvorrichtung abgebrochen sind 
Hier einmal ein Foto von den abgebrochenen Zapfen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie nennt man denn diese weißen Teile/Halterungen und wo kann ich die bestellen? (eine neue Tastatur für 70Euro ist mir nämlich zu teuer)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. April 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Tastatur von Dell Vostro 3500 - woher?*

Hat keiner eine Idee wo ich solche Teile herbekomme?


----------



## Poempel (24. April 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Tastatur von Dell Vostro 3500 - woher?*

solche schaniere sind bei fast allen flachen tastaturen gleich. wenn du noch eine andere flache hast kannst du dort mal eins ausbauen und probieren obs passt


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. April 2011)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Tastatur von Dell Vostro 3500 - woher?*

hm..ich habe leider keine weiter flache Tastatur


----------

